# Txzombiehunt



## txzombiehunt (Sep 3, 2015)

I would like to welcome you to TX ZOMBIE HUNT. This unique experience, where you shoot but don’t get shot, is sweeping the nation and will have you begging for more. The ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE has hit and you are recruited. Join the hunt this fall in helping us save TEXAS against these undead intruders.TX ZOMBIE HUNT has the best equipped teams with specially designed guns and state of the art bullets filled with ZOMBIE KILLING SERUM. Each team will be taken where the ZOMBIES have been seen and ask for your help in wiping them out.

WILL YOU STEP UP TO THE CHALLENGE?


TX ZOMBIE HUNT
1050 Wilpitz RD
Brookshire TX 77423
TXZOMBIEHUNT.COM
832-846-2940


----------

